# 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?



## Flixderboy (23. November 2015)

*70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Hey Leute ^^ ich stelle mir zur zeit einen neuen PC zusammen und brauche noch einen guten CPU- Kühler für ~70 Euro

meine Wahl wäre auf den bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3 gefallan, ich währe aber auch für eine AIO Wasserkühlung bereit.

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)

Ich würde die Lüfter mit rund 700-800 U/min betreiben.


----------



## PiSA! (23. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Bin zwar immer skeptisch bei sehr günstigen Produkten aber der Enermax Liqmax 240 konnte mich überzeugen.

Gekühlt wird damit ebenfalls ein 6600K.

Nur die Lüfter könnten besser sein, da kann ich dir entweder Silentwings empfehlen oder noch günstiger sind Scythe Slipstream.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Xanten (23. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Ich habe mir für meinen i5 6600K einen EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn white edition geholt und bin sehr zufrieden mit Kühlleistung und Lautheit.
mfG


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Mit einem guten CPU-Kühler wie dem Noctua NH-D15 oder einem Dark Rock Pro 3 wirst du ebenfalls super Temperaturen erhalten.
Ich würde bei dem Budget eher auf einen Luft-Kühler setzen.


----------



## 4lp4_85 (24. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Meint ihr die 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit passen unter den EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition???

G.Skill gibt eine Modulhöhe von 42mm.


----------



## Xanten (25. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Ich habe die Ripjaws V 3200 und sie passen drunter. Allerdings gerade so. Erst RAMs drauf, dann Kühler fest und anschließend ein bißchen Gefrickel beim befestigen des Propellers wegen der Halteklemme re. vom CPU.
mfG


----------



## Chrisch (28. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Ich war den AiO Wasserkühlungen eigentlich immer abgeneigt, bis ich dann anfang des Monats die von Arctic entdeckt habe...


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)
> 
> Ich würde die Lüfter mit rund 700-800 U/min betreiben.


Kühlt sehr leise und zuverlässig meinen 5820K @ 4.5GHz, da hatte mein Luftkühler (Prolimatech Megahelms mit 2 140er Lüfter) keine Chance.

Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil und für das Geld würde ich die immer wieder kaufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ich war den AiO Wasserkühlungen eigentlich immer abgeneigt, bis ich dann anfang des Monats die von Arctic entdeckt habe...
> 
> Kühlt sehr leise und zuverlässig meinen 5820K @ 4.5GHz, da hatte mein Luftkühler (Prolimatech Megahelms mit 2 140er Lüfter) keine Chance.
> 
> Bin super zufrieden mit dem Teil und für das Geld würde ich die immer wieder kaufen



Kannst du ein paar Eindrücke teilen: Wie fallen die Pumpengeräusche aus? Bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl betreibst du die Wakü? Wie hoch sind die Temperaturunterschiede bei maximaler und minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl?


----------



## Acemonty (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Für eine Wakü schon die unterste Preisgrenze. Ich bin ja eher ein Fan von: Besser eine HighEnd-Lukü als eine billige Wakü


----------



## Chrisch (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kannst du ein paar Eindrücke teilen: Wie fallen die Pumpengeräusche aus? Bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl betreibst du die Wakü? Wie hoch sind die Temperaturunterschiede bei maximaler und minimaler Lüfterdrehzahl?


Pumpe ist sehr leise, eigentlich nicht wahrnehmbar und wird bei mir genauso wie die Lüfter nach Last geregelt. Ohne Last (also normaler Betrieb wie Surfen etc) laufen die Lüfter mit ~700upm und unter Volllast (Prime) dann bis 1200upm, hab aber auch nur 2 der 4 Lüfter montiert. Volllast mit min. Lüfterdrehzahl hab ich bisher nicht getestet, der 6 Kerner heizt ja doch ganz gut bei 4.5GHz ^^

Beim Zocken etc laufen die Lüfter kaum mit mehr als 800upm da der Prozzi ja meist nur zu 1/3 ausgelastet wird.


Acemonty schrieb:


> Für eine Wakü schon die unterste Preisgrenze. Ich bin ja eher ein Fan von: Besser eine HighEnd-Lukü als eine billige Wakü


Ach, war damals auch eher Fan von "ordentlicher" Wakü oder Lukü. Hab aber mittlerweile alles durch was Wasser & Luft angeht, war mit Luft zuletzt auch sehr zufrieden aber mitm 5820K und OC sind die Luftkühler halt einfach überfordert oder mords Brocken wo ich dann den halben PC zerlegen darf um mal die Graka oder den Speicher zu wechseln 

Hab die Arctic AiO nur aus Interesse gekauft da preislich interessant und bin halt positiv von dem Ding überrascht. Daher bleibt die nun drin 

Hier mal zum Vergleich

5820K @ 4GHz gekühlt mit nem Prolimatech Megahalems und 2 140er Alpenföhn Lüfter @ 12v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5820K @ 4.5GHz mit der Arctic AiO und 2 120er Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Hast du die Pumpe zur Steuerung an einen freien Steckplatz der PST-Lüfter angeschlossen? Fehlt dir der Platz für Push-Pull?


----------



## Flixderboy (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

und welchen würdest du mit empfehlen?


----------



## Chrisch (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hast du die Pumpe zur Steuerung an einen freien Steckplatz der PST-Lüfter angeschlossen? Fehlt dir der Platz für Push-Pull?


Pumpe hab ich an nem Chassis Fan Anschluss angeschlossen, da diese nicht PWM ist läuft der Anschluss im DC Mode. Damit kann man die Pumpe auf 60% runter regeln wo die dann auch noch ohne Probleme läuft. 

Gesteuert wird die wie auch die Lüfter nach CPU Temperatur.

Für Push-Pull fehlt atm der Platz, muss erst vorn im Gehäuse ein wenig umstrukturieren


----------



## Flixderboy (29. November 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



Acemonty schrieb:


> Für eine Wakü schon die unterste Preisgrenze. Ich bin ja eher ein Fan von: Besser eine HighEnd-Lukü als eine billige Wakü



und was würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## iTryX (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Pumpe hab ich an nem Chassis Fan Anschluss angeschlossen, da diese nicht PWM ist läuft der Anschluss im DC Mode. Damit kann man die Pumpe auf 60% runter regeln wo die dann auch noch ohne Probleme läuft.
> 
> Gesteuert wird die wie auch die Lüfter nach CPU Temperatur.
> 
> Für Push-Pull fehlt atm der Platz, muss erst vorn im Gehäuse ein wenig umstrukturieren




Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin nicht so erfahren im Wakü bereich.

Was meinst du mit Chassis Fan?

Hab vor, mir auch die Wakü zu holen 

(btw, gutes Kabelmanagement)


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Er wird dir vorerst nicht antworten können, da sein Account gesperrt wurde.

Um die Pumpe etwas langsamer und damit leiser laufen zu lassen würde ich einfach so einen Adapter für ~3€ zwischen den 3pin Pumpenanschluss und den 3pin Lüfteranschluss des Mainboards zwischenschalten.

Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz


----------



## AimBros (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Kühle meinen I7-6700k  @4,6 Ghz mit dem Enermax LIQ 240 auf 46 Grad,unter Vollast liege ich bei 57 Grad


----------



## Chrisch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin nicht so erfahren im Wakü bereich.
> 
> Was meinst du mit Chassis Fan?
> 
> ...


Damit ist ein einfacher FAN Anschluss auf dem Mainboard gemeint. Gibt da die Chassis und die CPU Anschlüsse. Bei meinem Board sind die Chassis 3 Pin und die CPU 4 Pin (PWM) Anschlüsse.

Adapter würde ich nicht nehmen, damit wäre die Pumpe permanent gedrosselt. Zumal man die bei 12v auch nicht wirklich wahr nimmt, ausser das Gehäuse ist offen und steht aufm Tisch


----------



## PiSA! (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*



AimBros schrieb:


> Kühle meinen I7-6700k  @4,6 Ghz mit dem Enermax LIQ 240 auf 46 Grad,unter Vollast liege ich bei 57 Grad



Ich kann auch nur noch mal hinzufügen dass dieser Kühler vom P/L absolut zufriedenstellend ist. 
Einziges Manko sind die Lüfter, die müssten ersetzt werden, z.B. Scythe Slipstream PWM wenns günstig sein soll.

Der Liqmax 240 kühlte in meinem Setting um einiges besser und leiser als der höherpreisige Corsair H110 280mm
Wie gesagt die Lüfter vom Liqmax sind  aber"verbesserungswürdig" 

Bei 65€ (+ca.  2x8€ für die Lüfter) kann man nicht viel Falsch machen, zumal ich das Gefrickel mit den großen Turmkühler nicht so mag und das Gehäuse geräumiger wirkt.
Komplikationen mit zu hohen Ram Modulen hast du dann ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## iTryX (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Hey, tut mir Leid dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe..
Ahh ok ich verstehe.
Den Adapter kaufe ich mir vorerst nicht dazu, da ich eine Lüftersteuerung habe und dort ja die Pumpe und die Lüfter anschließen kann.
Werde sie mir bestellen


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 70 Euro Luft oder Wasserkühler für i5 6600K ?*

Gute Entscheidung. In diesem Test siehst du auch den Vorteil der Push-Pull Konfiguration durch die vier Lüfter. Bis hinauf zu einer Leistungsaufnahme von 300W gibt es zwischen einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7V und 12V lediglich einen Unterschied von 2-3°C. Für eine deutlich geringere Laustärke solltest du die Lüfter mit ~7V laufen lassen.

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 & 240 - pagina 6 | recensioni | Nexthardware.com.


[url=http://www.nexthardware.com/mobile/recensioni/arctic-liquid-freezer-120-240-1090/7/]Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 & 240 - pagina 7 | recensioni | Nexthardware.com[/URL]


----------

